# FAQ - 3.2 VR6 Crank Position Sensor (G28) Failure



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For those of us with the *3.2 VR6* engines, this is a rather timely YouTube from *Charles the Humble Mechanic*.

In a recent post by *JB2008TT3.2* the *G28 * sensor came up as one of the possible culprits for a *P00160* fault.

*TT 3.2, Misfires, Timing Chain Issues*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2012891

This particular fault indicates the *Crank Shaft* and *Intake Cam Shaft* are out of sync which could indicate chain stretch or possibly even a jumped link on the upper timing chain.

*•16400/P0016/000022 - Bank 1: Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incorrect Correlation*

However, as mentioned in the post, when running additional fault scans the *G28* fault code never came up on its own. Like most sensors, the *G28* has it's own specific fault code and if it does goes bad, it can lead the the engine shutting down.

These sensors are known as a *Hall Sensors* and they're also found mounted in front of on the_* Variable Cam Adjusters*_. I had a chat with *Ewe Ross* on the *Ross Tech Forum* about these sensors and basically these either work or they don't. There doesn't seem to be any indication that they're going to fail until the fault code appears and your car won't start. Another good reason to keep an OBD scanner in your glove box especially when far from home.

_*• 16705/P0321/000801 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal*_

This video covers what can happen when it fails, how to check the sensor, and of course a DIY on how to remove and replace it.

Also noteworthy if you find yourself doing this (and you should do this during an oil/filter change) is to check the condition of the rubber mounts on the *Secondary Air Pump* (SAP). I've posted a DIY in the *KB* on how to remove and clean the SAP air filter which is one of those over looked little maintenance tasks that Audi never mentions.

*Crank Position Sensor Failure*


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I've had this fail on me on the 1.8t.

Was intermittent but luckily was able to pin it down quickly. Get a replacement part and change in situ from underneath. Pretty easy.


----------

